# Good sports bras recommendations?



## celticgo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, I have been (mt biking) riding seriously for a few years now. As my skill level has increased so has the boobage-flopage....
Can someone please recommend a COMFORTABLE bras that breathes well and locks the boobage down?

Thanks :O)
Andee


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I use Target's house brand C9 sports bras. I'm in the smaller range of sizes, so don't usually have too many issues. They're wicking material, not cotton. I've got several in different colors


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

*Sports Bra*

I am about as big as you can get upstairs and this has always been a problem for me because I get back pain as well. I finally found an awesome product, though very expensive, however, I have always found all bra's made for women like me are pricey. I now use Enell sports bras's. 1.800.828.7661. I know they have a web site too. They hook in the front and also give a lot of back support. They come in a handfull of colors.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

aword4you said:


> I use Target's house brand C9 sports bras. I'm in the smaller range of sizes, so don't usually have too many issues. They're wicking material, not cotton. I've got several in different colors


I love these! Most of my sport bras are this brand. Super soft, stretchy, wicking, lots of colors, and best of all, cheap compared to big brands. (FWIW, I don't have a lot of occupancy "upstairs".)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Title 9 has a huge section of their catalog devoted to every flavor of sports bra, worth a look.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I've been shocked that my favorites lately are from Victoria's Secret. 

I have a CW-X one that is fine, but it's just the typical sports bra construction - no hooks, just one piece. And that ends up hurting my shoulders sometimes extricating myself from it. The VS ones I bought this winter are not only pretty bounce proof, but the hooks in back make them easy to get in and out of, which is nice. And they look more flattering than most. 

I'm not sure that's what my husband had in mind when he got me a VS gift certificate, but they were on sale and too nice to pass up. (And I did buy some other stuff too!  )


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

connie said:


> ....bra talk..


Ok, go re-read your post and then look at your sig... hee...


----------



## celticgo (Oct 9, 2006)

LOL about Connies post and her sig! I am Sooooooo relieved to get such a good response from other Mt bike girls. My hubby just doesnt understand the importance of uhm good support...hee hee I will definately check out all your recommendations!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

_I'm not sure that's what my husband had in mind when he got me a VS gift certificate_

heehee!! Are they really that good? I wasn't impressed with the way they looked.

Gotta get some new ones, any "medium-sized" recommendations? There's a Target near me.


----------



## spinnergirl (Sep 22, 2006)

Cheers to the "overhang" girls - if you have other recommends in re: bike gear (tops) woluld love to hear them - I find a lot of the stuff out there isn't workable for DD.... I have found some really cute shimmels by Sheila Moon (http://www.sheilamoon.com/) - her see-through ones are way cute, _stretchy_ so they will fit over the top and still hug your waist so they don't bunch under the camelbak, and sheer but opaque enough that you get some coverage. They also have matching headbands to plop on after riding so you can grab a beer at the nearest pub without worrying about the helmet head....


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

*For us medium sized gals....*

...I love my Champion Bras (the ones for high intensity sports); here's the link:

http://www.championusa.com/womens/athleticwear/index.asp?cat=Bras&mcr1=Intense&cat2=Sports Bras

They are about $60 Cdn but worth the reduction in bouncing and bobbing about. My hubby recommended I try these after talking to a female coworker who plays hockey. He's always looking out for me and the girls....


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

celticgo said:


> LOL about Connies post and her sig! I am Sooooooo relieved to get such a good response from other Mt bike girls. My hubby just doesnt understand the importance of uhm good support...hee hee I will definately check out all your recommendations!!! Thank you so much!


Bwa! That's funny. I didn't even think about it.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey, lookie here, something I'm actually qualified to answer..... let's just say I need a lot of help for my 'friends'.  

I REALLY recommend checking out Title 9. These days me, my mom, and my sister all live in Frog Bras.  However, there are some more breathable/ easier entry and exit/ less 'mashem' options there as well if that's a priority.

A friend encouraged me to try the Title 9 Athena bra. I liked it, bought it, and have been really impressed.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Have you tried that mega-hook one they offer? I have a friend who is, um, REALLY stacked, and she loves hers.

One of these days I may have to break down and order an Enel as I keep hearing gals rave about them. However, the major advantage of the Frog Bra is that I can whip off my shirt if it gets really hot... wouldn't dare do that in an Enel if I thought I'd meet up with anyone but husband on the trail!

P.S. FWIW I'm a 36D with really broad shoulders and big ribcage and.... how the he!! to put this... have major bra fitting issues not so much with 'elevation' but 'acreage'. It pays to try lots of bras on because they all fit very differently.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*zip front*

I use JC Penney's Instant Shaping Zip Front sport bras -- I've bought 4 now. Comfortable, durable, inexpehsive & do just what they are supposed to do. They are on sale now for $16.
The sequence is lingerie + full figure bra + sports & leisure

I forked over about $60 for a Hind sports bra (a very engineered bra) and doesn't do a better job -- just different.


----------



## celticgo (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok I have ordered 2 enells...Ill post back with a report...Thanks everyone!! Andee


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

TheotherH said:


> ...I love my Champion Bras (the ones for high intensity sports); here's the link:
> 
> http://www.championusa.com/womens/athleticwear/index.asp?cat=Bras&mcr1=Intense&cat2=Sports Bras
> 
> They are about $60 Cdn but worth the reduction in bouncing and bobbing about. My hubby recommended I try these after talking to a female coworker who plays hockey. He's always looking out for me and the girls....


Currently all Champion's sports bras are $19.99... yep, even the typically $40 ones. Order online and shipping is free too. Woo hoo. I know this because I just ordered some to replace a few that are reaching the end of their useful life. I like getting stuff for 1/2 price.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

If enell doesn't work for you, GO DOUBLE!!! With my unusual bra size (34 DD), I've done the trial & error & dropped mucho dinero on various sports bras-- Title 9 selections, Jogbra, etc. None of those offered the motion control I need. My ultimate solution-- DOUBLE SYSTEM!!! By "Double System" I mean a wicking exercise bra OVER a regular supportive, unlined underwire bra. My ultimate solution DOUBLE SYSTEM is...

Champion's simple C9 Seamless Bra (offered by Target in many pretty colors, $16.99)

OVER

Body by Victoria Unlined full coverage bra ($34 - $37)

I initially got the idea for double bras from a Spinning instructor. It really works. If you decide to go double, keep the underbra thin & stretchy (so it doesn't hold moisture), plain (lace = BAD), & preferably underwired for support. The overbra should be smooth, stretchy, wicking and not too tight (XL for me) over your regular sized bra.

At first I used this double-system just during mtb'ing & other exercise-- now I wear it ALL THE TIME because it's so incredibly comfy (I'm wearing it now...)

Good Luck!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

celticgo said:


> My hubby just doesnt understand the importance of uhm good support..


Speaking as a man, I can tell you we're generally opposed to bras. They limit pleasing bounce and they're a devil to operate. Just when you've got one figured out they go and buy one with a different system.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't know what made me giggle more: just seeing user "Dwight Moody" posting in a sports bra discussion, or what you actually had to say about the subject. 

FWIW once having been subjected to husband's and husband's friend's commentary on some chick's rack they'd just seen (I was trapped in the car with them- UG), I spat: "How many times a day DO you think about boobs?!?"

Friend's sly reply: "Once." 

Husband just smiled and nodded. OY.


----------



## rather*be*riding (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a Enell I wear now. I just finished nuring my little guy so maybe my overhang will shrink a bit lol. I'd LOVE to be a B cup It does get in the way. I sware I'll get a reduction if I don't get down to a C or a small D BTW, Jason calls my Enells my spacesuit..they definitly don't move in it. I have like the size 2-so it's tight as hell.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> I don't know what made me giggle more: just seeing user "Dwight Moody" posting in a sports bra discussion, or what you actually had to say about the subject.


I try to make a meaningful contribution.

I'm actually following this conversation because my partner has a lot of trouble finding a comfortable bra and refuses to spend a lot of money one them. It seems to me that comfortable clothes are just about the most important thing in the world (after food and shelter), and skimping on the hard to fit underwear just isn't worth it. If she ever finds a bra she likes I'm going to buy a dozen of them.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

IMO bras are like shoes. One is better off spending the money to get *good *ones that *fit*, even though they cost a pretty penny. And it takes a lot of trying on all kinds to discover the best.

My suggestion: hand her a $100 gift certificate to Title 9 and point out this thread. If you do and she reads this far... you're one lucky girl!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> I try to make a meaningful contribution.
> 
> I'm actually following this conversation because my partner has a lot of trouble finding a comfortable bra and refuses to spend a lot of money one them. It seems to me that comfortable clothes are just about the most important thing in the world (after food and shelter), and skimping on the hard to fit underwear just isn't worth it. If she ever finds a bra she likes I'm going to buy a dozen of them.


This guy is a keeper.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

formica said:


> This guy is a keeper.


While I sometimes fill the role, I'm really not a keeper.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

deanna said:


> Currently all Champion's sports bras are $19.99... yep, even the typically $40 ones. Order online and shipping is free too.


Yes, it is a great offer but only good if you live south of the 49th parallel.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> While I sometimes fill the role, I'm really not a keeper.


LOL, you must have sisters.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

formica said:


> LOL, you must have sisters.


Just one.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have so many: mostly Insport, Hind, Nike & Everlast. I try to find them with a Coolmax liner & lightweigt fabric to be cool in summer. I have some Chapion but they tend to be heavier wieght.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

LadyDi said:


> If enell doesn't work for you, GO DOUBLE!!! With my unusual bra size (34 DD), I've done the trial & error & dropped mucho dinero on various sports bras-- Title 9 selections, Jogbra, etc. None of those offered the motion control I need. My ultimate solution-- DOUBLE SYSTEM!!! By "Double System" I mean a wicking exercise bra OVER a regular supportive, unlined underwire bra. My ultimate solution DOUBLE SYSTEM is...
> 
> Champion's simple C9 Seamless Bra (offered by Target in many pretty colors, $16.99)
> 
> ...


Actually, I do this a lot. I use my regular bras that I love, and then use a bra-top that doesn't offer much support, but looks nice and provides coverage for my stomach and works well as a shirt, and the combination of the two is just right for support.


----------



## disraeli (Mar 8, 2007)

Uhhh sorry, just stumbled into the room, errr...I wasn't here, you didn't see me.....


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

disraeli said:


> Uhhh sorry, just stumbled into the room, errr...I wasn't here, you didn't see me.....


No so fast, you must try on some bras now.


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

My girlfriend has big boobies---36D she loves Moving Comfort bras. She tried many different types--she also likes the durability of them--she says the hold up great, and hold the girls up great too!!!!!


----------

